# Damask Label edge irritates skin



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, I just recieved some Damask label from lucky label... the print is good but the edge of the label actually can irritates the skin... is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's difficult to answer reliably, because we haven't felt the label, don't know under what circumstances it's irritating, how sensitive the person in question's skin is, etc.

Is it possible for a label to irritate the skin? Absolutely. It this normal? To a certain extent, again absolutely. If it's widespread? Probably not.


----------



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

Solmu said:


> It's difficult to answer reliably, because we haven't felt the label, don't know under what circumstances it's irritating, how sensitive the person in question's skin is, etc.
> 
> Is it possible for a label to irritate the skin? Absolutely. It this normal? To a certain extent, again absolutely. If it's widespread? Probably not.


I think the edge of the label is finished with heat sealing, that's why there are rough edges on the label due to the melting of damask. Anyway to improve on the label?


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

you have a few options. if you are doing a neck label, you can get a center fold label that both end will be sewn on the neck, leaving a soft fold with no irritation. Since they probably use a laser to give it a fuse cut, every label could be different. This is just the nature of the beast. If you decide to reorder, you can ask them to turn down the heat of the laser so it wont get so rough & have a lot of poly buildup. 
Like solmu said, it all depends on the individual. Im sure it is common even with top of the line companies. If you find that people are complaining, I would try printed neck labels. You get your branding across, people can remove it, & it is soft on the neck. I have found that using high mesh screens with plastisol ink works well for printed neck labels


----------

